#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Публичная лекция "Буддизм в современном мире".

## Vadimko

Друзья!

Приглашаем вас посетить лекцию Войтека Трацевского "Буддизм в современном мире". Лекция состоится 21 декабря в 19:00, в конференц-зале гостиницы Avalon, по адресу ул. 13. Janvāra, 19.


До встречи!


www.buddhism.lv

----------

